# NETWORK Connection Timer



## mgrenier (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello: I have a Mac OS X version 10.6.6. I transfered everything from my old iMac computer to this new one. I transferred also a problem that I had . I want to specify that before the transfer on my new iMac I did not have this prompt every 5 minutes.
and I have the same set-up. Now the prompt is NETWORK CONNECTION This is a reminder that your connection is still active. Do you wish to remain connected? How do I cancel this PROMPT? and WHERE> Thank You! Michel.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Go to System Prefences > Network.

I assume you have a DSL or Dial Up connection due to the message you have. That is not something you see on a wireless connection or Ethernet.

In the Network List on the left choose your connection (Dial up or PPoE) then click Advanced. Under PPP, there is a checkbox for Prompt every x minutes to maintain conection.
You may want to configure the next option Disconnect if idle for x minutes if you are being charged by the minute for your internet

The image attached is what you should see.


----------

